# [Solved]random eth0 disconnects

## OWNSyouAll

I keep getting random disonnects on my college's network. My laptop is connected through the same switch that my computer is so it isn't the colleges network because my laptop has connection and mine dosen't. When i get the disconnect nm-applet says im connected but i can't ping websites or browse the web. I was able to find some help in my log but besides that i have no idea whats causing it. My college's network is 802.1x secured with MSCHAPv2 / PEAP.

/var/log/messages/

```

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 8 -> 3 (reason 39)

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 39).

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER dhcpcd[17595]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER dhcpcd[17595]: eth0: removing interface

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 17595

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): removing resolv.conf from /sbin/resolvconf

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER dbus[16897]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <warn> (pid 17595) unhandled DHCP event for interface eth0

Sep 23 19:20:33 DATCOMPUTER dbus[16897]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'MTU Resnet'

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0/wired): connection 'MTU Resnet' has security, but secrets are required.

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0/wired): connection 'MTU Resnet' requires no security. No secrets needed.

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Config: added 'password' value '<omitted>'

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'IEEE8021X'

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Config: added 'eapol_flags' value '0'

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Config: added 'eap' value 'PEAP'

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Config: added 'fragment_size' value '1300'

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Config: added 'phase2' value 'auth=MSCHAPV2'

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Config: added 'identity' value '<omitted this was done by me not networkmanager>'

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 0

Sep 23 19:20:36 DATCOMPUTER NetworkManager[16910]: <info> (eth0) supplicant connection state:  inactive -> associated

Sep 23 19:20:45 DATCOMPUTER sudo:    owner : TTY=pts/2 ; PWD=/home/owner ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/cat /var/log/everything/current

Sep 23 19:20:45 DATCOMPUTER sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

```

Last edited by OWNSyouAll on Sun Mar 11, 2012 4:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OWNSyouAll

oops forgot emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_950_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Sep 2011 12:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo Mythtv-Ebuilds

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-2.2/conf /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/torque"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/   ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="*"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/mythtv_portage/Gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga directfb dri dts dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gdu ggi gif gme gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hddtemp iconv id3tag ieee1394 ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k ladspa lcms ldap libcaca libmpeg2 libnotify libsamplerate libv4l libv4l2 lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 mtp mudflap multilib musepack nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nut ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png pnm policykit postproc ppds pppd pulseaudio pvr python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session shine spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tehora tga tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vdpau vhosts vorbis vpx x264 xanim xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="*" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="*" NETBEANS_MODULES="*" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## OWNSyouAll

Yeah i have been able to reproduce it but it seems to happen only once a day

----------

## OWNSyouAll

it was my network.

----------

